# Wood in oak creek Arizona Indian garden to sedona



## AZJefe (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Might run it Sunday.


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. Will keep that on the radar.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

AZJefe said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Might run it Sunday.


Where you getting water enough to do that?


----------



## AZJefe (Jun 3, 2009)

Watching the Tlaquepaque gauge for a response from yesterday's pitiful little storm but not holding out much hope :-( Might SUP on [email protected] instead.


----------

